# 4 lug pattern?



## Hulksmash (Apr 25, 2003)

I was talking with a friend about my plans when i purchase my 240sx and he mentioned i might want to reconsider. his reason was that the 240 has a 4l ug pattern and it is diffcult to get a good brake system for 4 lug cars. He is no longer my friend..... Anyways i am sure i will have to get better calipers but should i consider a 300zx type system?


----------



## kevy8up (Apr 18, 2003)

you arent gonna need that unless u plan on slappin on mods. the stock are just fine. You dont need great brakes if you aint gonna do the speed.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah but even if you are gonna go for that kind of speed they have brake upgrades for the 240sx. So dont even worry about it. When the time comes for you to need bigger and better brakes there will be something out there for you.


----------

